# Fedor Breaks Nose and Injures Hand in Victory



## capjo (Jun 7, 2009)

*Fedor Breaks Nose and Injures Hand in Victory...*UPDATE**



> According to Sherdog.com, WAMMA heavyweight champ Fedor Emelianenko suffered a broken nose and injured his left hand during Saturday night’s tussle with Brett Rogers. The Russian successfully made his U.S. primetime debut on “Strikeforce: Fedor vs. Rogers” last night, but it appears to have come at a slight price.
> 
> A source close to Team Fedor told the website that the first examination could not determine if Emelianenko had broken bones in his left haymaker, but he intends to visit a specialist on Sunday to further assess the damage.
> 
> ...



http://www.5thround.com/news/15300/fedor-emelianenko-breaks-nose-and-bangs-up-hand-in-victory/


----------



## Crester (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm kinda hoping Fedor retires... what else does he have to prove? He has 31 wins now... and he must be on his downswing right now.

I just can't see him handling the big boys in UFC like Lesnar, Carwin, Cain Velasquez, etc. He's giving up like 30lbs to these guys. UFC is the only thing left for Fedor to do... and I have a feeling it will be his downfall.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Crester said:


> I just can't see him handling the big boys in UFC like Lesnar, Carwin, Cain Velasquez, etc. *He's giving up like 30lbs to these guys. * UFC is the only thing left for Fedor to do... and I have a feeling it will be his downfall.


Yeah, he's really never fought any dude over his weight before, that will be his downfall.

:confused05:

Rogers was 6'4" and chunky .....he must have outweighed fedor by at least 50 lbs.


Also....this:


----------



## Notoriousxpinoy (Aug 26, 2007)

Why ask for a retirement? He just KO'd someone? Fedor got up after that ground and pound from Rogers and continued to fight even with a broken nose and yet people are clammoring for him to retire? Seriously...


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

I don't see why he would retire. He's only 33 years old, he has at least 4 more years where he could compete at a very high level. Plus he's finished his last 8 opponents. Hardly sounds like a guy that has lost anything.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

CornbreadBB said:


> Yeah, he's really never fought any dude over his weight before, that will be his downfall.
> 
> :confused05:
> 
> ...


 yea cuz both those guys are comparable to lesnar and carwin....


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Crester said:


> *I just can't see him handling the big boys in UFC like Lesnar, Carwin, Cain Velasquez, etc. He's giving up like 30lbs to these guys. * UFC is the only thing left for Fedor to do... and I have a feeling it will be his downfall.





alizio said:


> yea cuz both those guys are comparable to lesnar and carwin....


I see no mention of skill set, just a comment about size. I can has reading comprehension plz?

Also, after seeing that Rogers actually only got around 95% demolished, I see him being in that group of "elite UFC hws".


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Crester said:


> I'm kinda hoping Fedor retires... what else does he have to prove? He has 31 wins now... and he must be on his downswing right now.
> 
> I just can't see him handling the big boys in UFC like Lesnar, Carwin, Cain Velasquez, etc. He's giving up like 30lbs to these guys. UFC is the only thing left for Fedor to do... and I have a feeling it will be his downfall.


I would think he'd want to prove he can beat a current top 5 HW. Rogers is at best a 9 or 10 HW, but I do see a bright future for him. Werdum isn't even top 15 (IMO). 

Of course orgs like Sherdog are going to inflate the ratings of any HW Fedor fights, just as they've done with AA and Sylvia. But Fedor knows the real talent is in the UFC. I hope his ego leads him there.

But I appreciate the honest post. Many Fedor fans secretly believe the same thing which is why they want him to eschew anything UFC. Anybody who thinks Lesnar, Carwin or Valasquez couldn't do better on the ground than Rogers (who did quite well), is living in an alternate universe.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Calminian said:


> I would think he'd want to prove he can beat a current top 5 HW. Rogers is at best a 9 or 10 HW, but I do see a bright future for him. Werdum isn't even top 15 (IMO).
> 
> Of course orgs like Sherdog are going to inflate the ratings of any HW Fedor fights, just as they've done with AA and Sylvia. But Fedor knows the real talent is in the UFC. I hope his ego leads him there.
> 
> But I appreciate the honest post. Many Fedor fans secretly believe the same thing which is why they want him to eschew anything UFC. Anybody who thinks Lesnar, Carwin or Valasquez couldn't do better on the ground than Rogers (who did quite well), is living in an alternate universe.



Uh I was actually a bit frightened for this fight against Rogers....great stand up, says he had good wrestling (kinda proved it last night) but now, there are no doubts in my mind. Fedor will remain the king at HW and I don't care what people say about him not joining the UFC...which by the way is muuch more complicated than some imagine. If Dana really wanted Fedor and didn't think Fedor would destroy the UFC's top 10 HWs (which he has done partially already), Dana would sign him with the stipulations. I'm tired of people thinking Fedor is skipping out on the UFC, when in reality, it seems more like Dana and the UFC aren't willing to have him.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

CornbreadBB said:


> Uh I was actually a bit frightened for this fight against Rogers....great stand up, says he had good wrestling (kinda proved it last night) but now, there are no doubts in my mind. Fedor will remain the king at HW and I don't care what people say about him not joining the UFC...which by the way is muuch more complicated than some imagine. If Dana really wanted Fedor and didn't think Fedor would destroy the UFC's top 10 HWs (which he has done partially already), Dana would sign him with the stipulations. I'm tired of people thinking Fedor is skipping out on the UFC, when in reality, it seems more like Dana and the UFC aren't willing to have him.


 where do you get this info from your head?? Dana offered him more $ then strikeforce and would have allowed him to do his ***** thing, why would Dana be afraid Fedor would win?? It would make him boatloads of $ and send Fedor into superstar status in the united states likely making him more $ in the process too.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Crester said:


> I'm kinda hoping Fedor retires... what else does he have to prove? He has 31 wins now... and he must be on his downswing right now.
> 
> I just can't see him handling the big boys in UFC like Lesnar, Carwin, Cain Velasquez, etc. He's giving up like 30lbs to these guys. UFC is the only thing left for Fedor to do... and I have a feeling it will be his downfall.


There is less weight between Velasquez and Fedor than there is between GSP and BJ, not size % actual pounds. Cain is not a big HW by anymeans.


----------



## ZaoSyn (Aug 22, 2007)

Listen at 2:40 when Fedor throws that punch.. you hear a loud popping sound as if Fedor broke his hand or if Rogers got his jaw snapped. I've never heard that loud of a snap befor just from the gloves hitting flesh. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7zK_2Gxo0U4&annotation_id=annotation_645263&feature=iv


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Even the shot Fedor hit him with in the first could have done some serious damage and looked brutal.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

CornbreadBB said:


> Uh I was actually a bit frightened for this fight against Rogers....great stand up, says he had good wrestling (kinda proved it last night) but now, there are no doubts in my mind. Fedor will remain the king at HW and I don't care what people say about him not joining the UFC...which by the way is muuch more complicated than some imagine. If Dana really wanted Fedor and didn't think Fedor would destroy the UFC's top 10 HWs (which he has done partially already), Dana would sign him with the stipulations. I'm tired of people thinking Fedor is skipping out on the UFC, when in reality, it seems more like Dana and the UFC aren't willing to have him.


UFC is the big leagues. Fedor is a minor league star. He's exciting, and a fight with Wurdum will give us some great highlights. If that's all you need, more power to you.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

alizio said:


> where do you get this info from your head?? Dana offered him more $ then strikeforce and would have allowed him to do his ***** thing, why would Dana be afraid Fedor would win?? It would make him boatloads of $ and send Fedor into superstar status in the united states likely making him more $ in the process too.


Um, there was more speculation than just money. Fedor wanted his Red Devil Fighters to be able to fight in the UFC too...Sometimes (I;m a Jew) but it's not all about fighting. You really are going to sit there and tell me Fedor is scared to fight in the UFC?



Calminian said:


> UFC is the big leagues. Fedor is a minor league star. He's exciting, and a fight with Wurdum will give us some great highlights. If that's all you need, more power to you.


Uhhhh....so wait who is in the big leagues again? Bug Nog, Mark Hunt, Arlovski, HMC, .....yeah get off your ******* pony fofce (not even a high horse) and understand the error of your ways. Fedor beat Cro Cop in his prime, beat Big Nog who is probably one of the best HWs in the world and even for ****'s sake...got a german suplex by Randleman and stood up right after it happend. I know it's great to try to be the outside so in that rare occasion you can tell people how right you are, but it's not going to happen with Fedor.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

CornbreadBB said:


> Um, there was more speculation than just money. Fedor wanted his Red Devil Fighters to be able to fight in the UFC too...Sometimes (I;m a Jew) but it's not all about fighting. You really are going to sit there and tell me Fedor is scared to fight in the UFC?
> 
> 
> 
> Uhhhh....so wait who is in the big leagues again? Bug Nog, Mark Hunt, Arlovski, HMC, .....yeah get off your ******* pony fofce (not even a high horse) and understand the error of your ways. Fedor beat Cro Cop in his prime, beat Big Nog who is probably one of the best HWs in the world and even for ****'s sake...got a german suplex by Randleman and stood up right after it happend. I know it's great to try to be the outside so in that rare occasion you can tell people how right you are, but it's not going to happen with Fedor.


 Im a Jew aswell, but what does this have to do with anything?? Who demands a major sports league to let their friends in too?? Ridiculous, and no, i dont think Fedor fears fighting in the UFC, i think his management does.

Whats next, Lebron James demands the Knicks draft his friend and sign a few of his boys?? Is this reasonable?? Come on, they had unreasonable demands from the get go, like they werent really interested.

BTW how you like Fedors bro's nazi like tat?? How can you be a fan?


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

CornbreadBB said:


> ...Uhhhh....so wait who is in the big leagues again? Bug Nog, Mark Hunt, Arlovski, HMC, .....yeah get off your ******* pony fofce (not even a high horse) and understand the error of your ways. Fedor beat Cro Cop in his prime, beat Big Nog who is probably one of the best HWs in the world and even for ****'s sake...got a german suplex by Randleman and stood up right after it happend. I know it's great to try to be the outside so in that rare occasion you can tell people how right you are, but it's not going to happen with Fedor.


.....all of whom are getting and have been destroyed in the Big Leagues, in much worse fashion that at the hands of Fedor. I don't know why you're being so defensive about this. And you wouldn't even have to if Fedor would just do the right thing and prove himself in the big leagues. Then the debate is over. Why would you not want this?


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Calminian said:


> *I would think he'd want to prove he can beat a current top 5 HW*. Rogers is at best a 9 or 10 HW, but I do see a bright future for him. Werdum isn't even top 15 (IMO).
> 
> Of course orgs like Sherdog are going to inflate the ratings of any HW Fedor fights, just as they've done with AA and Sylvia. But Fedor knows the real talent is in the UFC. I hope his ego leads him there.
> 
> But I appreciate the honest post. Many Fedor fans secretly believe the same thing which is why they want him to eschew anything UFC. Anybody who thinks Lesnar, Carwin or Valasquez couldn't do better on the ground than Rogers (who did quite well), is living in an alternate universe.


Arlovski was ranked #2-4 when Fedor beat him, Sylvia was ranked #4 when he beat him, and Rogers was generally ranked around #5-6, not 9.

http://www.fightmatrix.com/mma-ranks/heavyweight-265-lbs/

After his LOSS to Fedor, Rogers is ranked #7. I realize it's not the be all end all of rankings, but the general population and "official" rankings all have Rogers top 10, and he was borderline top 5 before the Fedor fight.

Fedor proved last night (again), that he can take a borderline top 5 who is much larger than he is, having no experience in a cage, and knock him out in the second round with being in 0 trouble the whole fight except the ground and pound, which lasted the sum of about 3 seconds and Fedor wasn't even rocked or hurt.

Fedor has almost always beaten top 10, borderline top 5, top 5, and even #2 guys, throughout his entire career, having no real losses.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

ZaoSyn said:


> Listen at 2:40 when Fedor throws that punch.. you hear a loud popping sound as if Fedor broke his hand or if Rogers got his jaw snapped. I've never heard that loud of a snap befor just from the gloves hitting flesh.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7zK_2Gxo0U4&annotation_id=annotation_645263&feature=iv


Yah heard that the first time around. Thought it was more of the impact, but that was a home run. Surprised Rogers wasn't flat out KOed unconsciously. Damn, really wish John give Fedor a couple of more shots in for added measure.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

ZaoSyn said:


> Listen at 2:40 when Fedor throws that punch.. you hear a loud popping sound as if Fedor broke his hand or if Rogers got his jaw snapped. I've never heard that loud of a snap befor just from the gloves hitting flesh.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7zK_2Gxo0U4&annotation_id=annotation_645263&feature=iv


The punches Arlovski hit Sylvia with in the first and second fights were louder.


----------



## Scorch (Apr 2, 2007)

How come Fedor always seem to mess up his hand? Is it just those wild haymakers he throws or what? I hope this doesnt mean he'll have to be out for a long period of time. I hope to see him fight against within 5 months.


----------



## Tacx0911 (Aug 12, 2009)

Those are not haymakers, it's a technique called "CASTING". Fedor already had injuries to his hand, and the one on his nose was scar tissue.

When he was in Pride he had his hand operated, 2nd was after the Affliction bout with Tim. His nose was cut at a sparring session with his brother. It was visible before the Barnett fight.

The only flaw I saw on Fedor's game, that I saw, was Cage Control. He will surely learn that skill anyway. It was also a really great effort for Rogers.

He is a thinking fighter, he said he was timing Rogers' foot movement and struck.


----------



## Mjr (Apr 22, 2007)

Calminian said:


> UFC is the big leagues. Fedor is a minor league star. He's exciting, and a fight with Wurdum will give us some great highlights. If that's all you need, more power to you.


I wouldn't call last nights show minor league? On CBS and it looked almost sold out!

I think you lost quite a bit of credibility last night, I didn't think you would try keep it up today, but you continue to surprise me.

Edit: Found the punch on youtube.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

That never gets old. SPLADOW!!


----------



## Mjr (Apr 22, 2007)

swpthleg said:


> That never gets old. SPLADOW!!


Haha, Yeah I love the crowd reaction EVERYONE is on their feet in a split second


----------



## Crester (Apr 5, 2009)

Let me clarify the weight comment since it seems to have generated so much controversy in this thread. I know Fedor has fought big guys before... but I'm saying "big guys" in MMA have changed. Guys like Lesnar, Cain, Carwin are not just big for the sake of being big... these guys are skilled fighters who happen to also have a huge size.

As good as Rogers is... I think Lesnar and some of the other HW's in the UFC will give Fedor a much bigger challenge than the HW's he'll face in Strikeforce.


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

Scorch said:


> How come Fedor always seem to mess up his hand? Is it just those wild haymakers he throws or what? I hope this doesnt mean he'll have to be out for a long period of time. I hope to see him fight against within 5 months.


The punch Fedor KO'ed rogers with was not a wild haymaker. as someone else on this board posted elsewhere it is an actual punching technique from *****






While it does appear to by a wild punch it is anything but.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

The Don said:


> The punch Fedor KO'ed rogers with was not a wild haymaker. as someone else on this board posted elsewhere it is an actual punching technique from *****
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that's interesting the way they strike with the outside of the fists.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Michael Carson said:


> Arlovski was ranked #2-4 when Fedor beat him, Sylvia was ranked #4 when he beat him, and Rogers was generally ranked around #5-6, not 9.
> 
> http://www.fightmatrix.com/mma-ranks/heavyweight-265-lbs/
> 
> ...


But now we all know, they really weren't top 5. I don't think they ever deserved it, but now there's no disputing it. So again, why wouldn't you want him to go to the UFC and remove all doubt?


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Calminian said:


> But now we all know, they really weren't top 5. I don't think they ever deserved it, but now there's no disputing it. So again, why wouldn't you want him to go to the UFC and remove all doubt?


Why weren't they top 5? Arlovski has lost to two people recently:

Fedor
Rogers

The #1 HW in the world and a top 10, borderline top 5. Slyiva lost to Fedor, #1, and to Ray, which was very bad, but he was very legit against Fedor.

YOU might think they weren't top 5, but the rest of us do.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

Michael Carson said:


> Why weren't they top 5? Arlovski has lost to two people recently:
> 
> Fedor
> Rogers
> ...


 nobody will address this, but after getting pwned by big timmy two times who did AA beat to get top 5 again?? Ben Rothwell, Big Country, Jake O'Brian and Werdum?? 2 guys that couldnt cut it in the UFC and still cant (werdum and Big Tim) and a guy that wont even win TUF nevermind be a top UFC HW (Big Country), yea his ranking wasnt inflated, the HW division isnt so weak that you can push so many guys as top 10 who dont deserve it, all 3 wins mean little to nothing, all 3 with the exception of possiblely Brett Rogers dont belong in the UFC and couldnt even be gatekeepers.

How was Big Tim a top 5?? Based on past accomplishments i guess, ask ppl in the industry, he would beg for his job at the UFC back, they dont want him, he isnt a top HW....

Its not all Fedors fault the division is so weak, but im sick of guys about to fight him being pumped up as the best possible competition for him. The UFC HW division is pretty soft tbh, but it looks like granite compared to strikefarce and the ppl we will see Fedor fight coming up.... are you all gonna hype up Werdum as a top 5?? Gonna hype up Overeem on roids as a HW??


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

alizio said:


> nobody will address this, but after getting pwned by big timmy two times who did AA beat to get top 5 again?? Ben Rothwell, Big Country, Jake O'Brian and Werdum?? 2 guys that couldnt cut it in the UFC and still cant (werdum and Big Tim) and a guy that wont even win TUF nevermind be a top UFC HW (Big Country), yea his ranking wasnt inflated, the HW division isnt so weak that you can push so many guys as top 10 who dont deserve it, all 3 wins mean little to nothing, all 3 with the exception of possiblely Brett Rogers dont belong in the UFC and couldnt even be gatekeepers.
> 
> How was Big Tim a top 5?? Based on past accomplishments i guess, ask ppl in the industry, he would beg for his job at the UFC back, they dont want him, he isnt a top HW....
> 
> Its not all Fedors fault the division is so weak, but im sick of guys about to fight him being pumped up as the best possible competition for him. The UFC HW division is pretty soft tbh, but it looks like granite compared to strikefarce and the ppl we will see Fedor fight coming up.... are you all gonna hype up Werdum as a top 5?? Gonna hype up Overeem on roids as a HW??


Werdum is a top level HW. He was cut from the UFC after beating Gonzaga and Vera, with 1 loss to Dos. Most agree he should not have been cut at all, as he's a solid HW for sure.

Sylvia was on a solid 6 fight win streak before losing to Randy, in where he won his next fight against Vera, then was beating Nog up until the submission. He was at the high end of top 5, most had him at #4.

Arlovski was ranked #2-4, depending on the person/rankings you were asking/looking at. His wins over Cruz, Rothwell, Jake, Werdum, Roy, were all much more impressive than Carwin's or Cain's current records. There was no one except Josh who was placed ahead of him at the time in most rankings, other than Fedor, of course.

Werdum could be top 10, Arlovski WAS top 5 when he fought Fedor, Sylvia WAS top 5 when he fought Fedor, and Brett WAS/is borderline top 5 when he fought Fedor. 

It's you and like 2 other people on this forum who disagree, so I am not even sure why I am still responding.


----------



## capjo (Jun 7, 2009)

> Fedor Emelianenko did not sustain a broken nose in his Saturday fight with Brett Rogers, according to a member of his camp.
> 
> Emelianenko took a hard jab to the nose in the opening exchange of the fight, causing it to bleed generously throughout the fight.
> 
> ...



http://www.mmaweekly.com/absolutenm/templates/dailynews.asp?articleid=9951&zoneid=13


When it come to the Russian mob, you don't know what to believe. In this case, I'll give them the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## shatterproof (Jul 16, 2008)

alizio said:


> yea cuz both those guys are comparable to lesnar and carwin....


you must have a real hate on for Fedor, or really relish being wrong / losing. Thought you were just telling me how much you like to bet real money? Guess you left out the losing part? hehe :confused02:

Brock (4-1) has a very long road ahead of him if he ever wants to rise to the level Fedor (31-1) secured much earlier in his career. Fedor has fought everyone ever put infront of him and demolished them all for the most part. Steam rolled them with pure skill -- through all sizes (yes, bigger than brock lesnar), strength and skill sets. Implying that he has not faced competition as stiff if not stiffer than Brock or Carwin simply comes off as ignorant of his career and this sport. :confused05:

on this i digress though... the concensus and facts are clear on this topic.


----------



## ZENKI1 (Apr 19, 2009)

This is nothing new or short of being expected.. Fedor breaks one of his hands every other fight.. I can only imagine how it effects him daily.. Ive broke my right hand 7 times and I have a plate and screws in it . Ive broke my left 5 times.. Its a bitch to say the least my pinky and ring fingers dont move correctly and there stiff. Yes there all boxer breaks.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Michael Carson said:


> Werdum is a top level HW. He was cut from the UFC after beating Gonzaga and Vera, with 1 loss to Dos. Most agree he should not have been cut at all, as he's a solid HW for sure.
> 
> Sylvia was on a solid 6 fight win streak before losing to Randy, in where he won his next fight against Vera, then was beating Nog up until the submission. He was at the high end of top 5, most had him at #4.
> 
> ...



Forgot me MC :thumbsup:! No I'm not coming to the defense of these people who are saying "LUL Fedor's nevar fought nobudy" at all, so keep your panties dry kids. MORE ON THIS IN MERE SECONDS!



shatterproof said:


> you must have a real hate on for Fedor, or really relish being wrong / losing. Thought you were just telling me how much you like to bet real money? Guess you left out the losing part? hehe :confused02:
> 
> Brock (4-1) has a very long road ahead of him if he ever wants to rise to the level Fedor (31-1) secured much earlier in his career. Fedor has fought everyone ever put infront of him and demolished them all for the most part. Steam rolled them with pure skill -- through all sizes (yes, bigger than brock lesnar), strength and skill sets. Implying that he has not faced competition as stiff if not stiffer than Brock or Carwin simply comes off as ignorant of his career and this sport. :confused05:
> 
> on this i digress though... the concensus and facts are clear on this topic.


Sup dawg, replying to you too, for no reason other than your post was on this page and you agree with MC dawg.

Here's my outlook on the thing, dawgs.

Fedor is and always will be one of the greatest fighters in the sport's *history*, always. Like you've both said, he's defeated amazing fighter in their prime.... in his prime. I'm sorry but Tim is not an amazing fighter. He's always been severely overrated. MC you're pointing out his "win" over Vera? The one where he slept against him on the cage? Really? C'mon... And that 6 fight win streak of his was two years before he fought Fedor.You really don't think he showed he was going downhill against Randy and Vera? Also, running a jabfest against Nog doesn't really count as destroying him (I know you didn't say that, but I'm saying he wasn't looking amazing in that fight in the first place.) All are severe signs he's on his way out. I don't know how you can't see that TBH. Rankings aren't every thing. 

Arlovski on the other hand I totally agree with. Arlovski was looking the best of his career just before he fought Fedor. I'm not sure if it was the quality of his fighters (B Tier honestly), but IIRC he was getting laid on by Roy for most of that fight. I do agree though, that Andre at the time could easily be considered #3 or #4 at HW.

Now, look at where Fedor stands. Who does he have to fight in SF? Werdum? Overeem? I'm not even sure Werdum is RANKED but if he is I believe it's lower top ten (I could see him at 8-9) and Overeem was at #7 when Fedor signed. And yet Fedor remains at #1 while fighting dudes who are ranked WELL below him. The UFC has the top #2-#6 HWs in the world, offer him a CRAP LOAD of money, let him do ***** and he doesn't sign because they won't let his friends fight? Child, please. I know there's the co-promotion thing but that ridiculous, too, so that's as far as that's going. Do I think Fedor is _sacred_ to fight in the UFC? No, that's not at all what I'm saying. Do I think he _cares_ about being considered the #1 HW/P4P in the world anymore? No, he could probably care less. At this point in his career I think Fedor is doing this more as a hobby than as a career. Do I think his management is afraid of Fedor getting beat and losing his mystique/aura? Hell yes I do. And it's blatantly obvious that he has a MUCH higher chance of getting beaten in the UFC than in Strikeforce.

Now, as far as Fedor's #1 ranking P4P/HW, I don't think he should have it. HEAR ME OUT. I think Fedor is a fantastic fighter, quite possibly the best P4P in the world, but the P4P/Divisional standings are based in CURRENT rankings, not on what he's accomplished so long ago in the past. I think for Fedor to remain #1 HW he needs to fight #2 #3 and #4 HWs (who i believe right now are Lesnar, Mir and Nog with Carwin and Randy following close behind), not #7 and #9... It's the same principal as retaining a title belt. Do you fight people who are ranked #7 and #8 in your division before you fight the #2 fighter? No. If you fight all the other ones and beat them, then you can fight people who are ranked lower and defend the belt (much like GSP is doing right now with Swick/Hardy). But I also think Fedor could care less about being ranked highly and just wants to make money... he's on the verge of retirement, he's said it himself. But I, personally, don't think he should be ranked #1 for much longer. If Brock absolutely destroys Carwin, I'm giving him the #1 spot over Fedor.


----------



## ZENKI1 (Apr 19, 2009)

http://www.sherdog.com/fighter/Fedor-Emelianenko-1500
Jus a link to remind everyone who has reality twisted.:thumb02:


----------



## Tomislav III (Aug 22, 2009)

alizio said:


> yea cuz both those guys are comparable to lesnar and carwin....


Well, Rogers is definitely more entertaining than Carwin and he's beaten more people than Lesnar! 

:thumb02:


----------



## ZENKI1 (Apr 19, 2009)

Tomislav III said:


> Well, Rogers is definitely more entertaining than Carwin and he's beaten more people than Lesnar!
> 
> :thumb02:


lol


----------



## Tomislav III (Aug 22, 2009)

TraMaI said:


> so long ago in the past.


lol

One to four years ago = An eternity. 


DAWGS


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

TraMaI said:


> Forgot me MC :thumbsup:! No I'm not coming to the defense of these people who are saying "LUL Fedor's nevar fought nobudy" at all, so keep your panties dry kids. MORE ON THIS IN MERE SECONDS!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 good post, repped, you say things more eloquently then i do, perhaps you can avoid the mass neg rep??

Obv AA was fighting ALL B LEVEL FIGHTERS after the left the UFC, not one of those wins was overly impressive or a real opponent, NONE of those guys can hang in the UFC, netierh can he.

Anybody with 2 eyes knew Big Timmy was on the decline... i wont even get into that, what a joke

Brett was overhyped, he obv needs time to develop and fight more legit guys, he wasnt close to ready for the top 5.

I always say he is the best HW ever, but im talking NOW... to get the now title you gotta fight the other top 5s, not fake top 5s, washed up has been top 5s, but up and comers or other legends with a couple big wins on the resume, not guys living on past accomplishements now beating on cans and losing to a few (hello AA) but in all truth even at their best dont have ONE WIN over a real legit top 5 hw... AA and Big Tim are from the worst era of UFC HWs, it has evovled so quickly in the last few years alot of the old guard, esp the one dimensional ones (hello big tim) are out the door, have no shot.

Fedor is the greatest HW ever, i still wouldnt rank him number 1 now and to rank him number 1 p4p is insulting to GSP and Anderson Silva who actually are facing top 5s consistently and fight more then once a year.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

Tomislav III said:


> lol
> 
> One to four years ago = An eternity.
> 
> ...


 take a look at the HW division 4 years ago.... it is an eternity, its finally getting well rounded guys, huge monsters... 

Hell, look at ANY division 4 years ago and tell me thats not an eternity in MMA, you will be hard pressed to find a few of the same guys at the top of any division. But esp the HWs.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Tomislav III said:


> lol
> 
> One to four years ago = An eternity.
> 
> ...


I'm happy the joke is lost on you dawg. Like it's been said, dawg, look at the entirety of MMA four years ago, dawg, it wasn't nearly as rounded as it is now. Dawg, you gotta see what I'm sayin', dawg, you know what I'm sayin'? Four years ago the HW division was filled with almost entirely one dimensional fighters. Hell, most of MMA was fairly one dimensional. Now you have fighters like A.Silva, GSP, BJ Penn, Machida, Marquardt etc who are literally students of the game and are COMPLETE fighters. They don't have to rely on one thing in order to win fights. All of the above fighters can and have beaten opponents by Decision, Submission and (T)KO standing and turned in dominant performances while doing so.

Peace Dawg.

Also, dawg, I didn't say anything about four years ago, I said three. Get ya facts right, dawg.


----------



## ZENKI1 (Apr 19, 2009)

TraMaI said:


> Four years ago the HW division was filled with almost entirely one dimensional fighters. Hell, most of MMA was fairly one dimensional. Now you have fighters like A.Silva, GSP, BJ Penn, Machida, Marquardt etc who are literally students of the game and are COMPLETE fighters.


Correct me if I am wrong but I believe the fighters listed where fighting 4 years ago.. The one dimi argument could be justified with a 20 years ago argument. But like anything growing and evolving its forced to change.. So whats going on today isnt whats going to be going on "4 years" from now. But even with that being said and your whole theory on Fedor wouldnt that say something good about the man.. Hes continuing to evolve with the mma world cause he still hasnt lost.. 

Haven't we already been through this last Fedor bout.. Didnt you go on a rant about how crappy fedor is and how he isnt tested and hes over rated and whooptiwooo... Now you have a retarded side kick for the subject Ali.. lol.. Dude Trai Dawg jus give in FEDOR is #1 in all of mma p4p :thumb02:


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

ZENKI1 said:


> Correct me if I am wrong but I believe the fighters listed where fighting 4 years ago.. The one dimi argument could be justified with a 20 years ago argument. But like anything growing and evolving its forced to change.. So whats going on today isnt whats going to be going on "4 years" from now. But even with that being said and your whole theory on Fedor wouldnt that say something good about the man.. Hes continuing to evolve with the mma world cause he still hasnt lost..
> 
> Haven't we already been through this last Fedor bout.. Didnt you go on a rant about how crappy fedor is and how he isnt tested and hes over rated and whooptiwooo... Now you have a retarded side kick for the subject Ali.. lol.. Dude Trai Dawg jus give in FEDOR is #1 in all of mma p4p :thumb02:


 when did I say Fedor is overrated? When I first joined? At the beginning of my initial post I said he's possibly the best fighter in the history of the sport. I'm not denying the fact that he's a great fighter and that he has evolved with the sport... not sure where you get that from. What I'm saying is that if he wants to retain his #1 rankings he needs to fight #2-#5 contenders, not lower top 10 fighters. That's for CURRENT rankings, not all time. His past should have very little effect on where he is ranked... if anything I'd take his past year of fight history for current rankings and nothing more would have much of an effect. Like I said, 2-4 years in a booming and quickly evolving sport is an eternity. We're seeing guys that were Gods back then getting wrecked by new comers, and it isn't due to age (Outside of Nog and Randy MAYBE) because two years isn't that long for a fighters age, just the age of the sport and the pace it's evolving at. Fedor Fighting #1 competition 3 years ago is like Fedor fighting #5-#10 NOW is what I'm saying. He has to prove himself against the top fighters of today to be considered a top fighter today. Beating top fighters in the past should not grant him a current #1 ranking world wide because it's almost a completely different game now than it used to be. Keep in mind that I'm not saying Fedor wouldn't beat the likes of Brock Lesnar, Frank Mir etc, but I'm saying we cannot just assume that he would either since he's beating opponents that are ranked well below them, and for good reason.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Who was having trouble keeping their panties dry?


----------

